# EXCEL 2002 : Schaltfläche erstellen



## izb (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in Excel 2002 eine Schaltfläche erstellen, die dann ein Makro ausführt? (Weil mein Makro nur gestartet wird, wenn man es händisch ausführt. Wieso startet es nicht gleich?)

Danke schon mal für eure Ratschläge.


----------



## izb (1. Juni 2004)

Ich hab das Problem bereits gelöst


----------



## hectorano (12. Oktober 2004)

hallo izb,

könntest Du mir bitte sagen, wie Du das Problem gelöst hast, habe das selbe.
Ich möchte bei einer Stückliste Teile auswählen und die ausgewählten Teile sollen dannn durch einen Filer angezeigt werden.
Das ganze läuft bisher von Hand.
Dazu muss ich ebnen immer den Filer auswählen....
Jetzt würde ich gerne einen Button haben, der bei Betätigung alle Teile die ich markiert habe anzeigt.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## stanleyB (12. Oktober 2004)

Symbolleiste, Formulare, Command_Button waehlen, mit deinem gewuenschten Makro verknuepfen. Fertig.

Cheers,
stanleyB


----------



## hectorano (13. Oktober 2004)

*Re: EXCEL 2002 : Schaltfläche löschen*

Habe einen Button erstellt um ein Makro zu aktivieren.
Wie kann ich den wieder löschen?
Vor allem erscheint der jetzt überall in allen Excel Sachen die ich habe!
Wie kann ich den löschen?


----------



## hectorano (13. Oktober 2004)

*Re: EXCEL 2002 : Beziehungen zwischen Tabellen herstellen?*

Hallo, habe eine erneute Frage!

Es geht um Beziehungen oder auch Verknüpfungen zwischen Tabellen.
Ich habe eine Basistabelle mit Technischen Daten, auf diese Tabelle greifen andere Tabellen zu.
Wenn ich die Daten ändere ändern sich die Daten auch in den andern Tabellen.
Bis dahin funktioniert es!

Nun möchte ich aber für die Zukunft auch die Möglichkeit haben, die Basistabelle um Zeilen zu erweitern.
Die erweiterten Zeilen sollen automatisch in den anderen Tabellen erscheinen.
Gibt es eine Formel dafür, oder wie kann man das überhaupt realisieren?

Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## Leola13 (13. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

kommt auf den Aufbau deiner Tabelle an, aber die Funktion SVERWEIS sollte dir helfen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

